# Returning Veterans Labeled as Terrorists by DHS



## gortex6 (Apr 14, 2009)

A newly unclassified Department of Homeland Security report warns against the possibility of violence by unnamed "right-wing extremists" concerned about illegal immigration, increasing federal power, restrictions on firearms, abortion and the loss of U.S. sovereignty and singles out returning war veterans as particular threats.

By the way, the VA screens us by asking "how many and what kind of guns do you own?"  

I would much rather be spat on....


----------



## RJS (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG!  If the federal government is afraid of it's soldiers then you know it has to be doing something terribly wrong.  

You should contact the NRA about the questions the VA asked you.  They shouldn't be asking you that.


----------



## rhitland (Apr 14, 2009)

I wish the goverment would understand all this political retoric especialy about firearms creates a good portion of the violence in this world. They keep us on the edge of our seats scared out of our minds and our fingers on the trigger. Bottom line is we have the right to bare arms and if the goverment allows a gun to be made we should be allowed to own it. I am just of the opinion that goverment offical using this issue to get votes and nothing else scares as many people as it pleases.
It is a shame that we can no longer beat the tar out of some nin-kapoop who really needs it without fear of him shooting us. My Granddad has told me a few stories of an old boy stepping out of line and a few fellas giving him an attitude adjustment to straighten him out and in the end they would be best of friends.


----------



## gortex6 (Apr 14, 2009)

_divided into those groups, movements and adherents that are primarily hate-oriented (based on hatred of particular religious, racial or ethnic groups) and those that are mainly anti-government, *rejecting federal authority in favor of state or local authority*........_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTWKp_ucGLM"]YouTube - Gov. Perry Backs Resolution Affirming Texas Sovereignty Under 10th Amendment - Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LHrIxc-QyE"]YouTube - Gov. Perry Backs Resolution Affirming Texas Sovereignty Under 10th Amendment - Part 2[/ame]

Add Gov. Perry, the authors, and coauthors of HCR 50 to the terror list as well.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 14, 2009)

Brothers this is just the start.


----------

